# New kitten!



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Not mine. My mother got a kitten yesterday, uh, at my insistence. Her previous cat passed away 6 months ago. This little girl is about 6 months old. 

She has a lump on her ear that hopefully isn't serious -- you can see it in the picture. If it is, the organization that we got her from will foot the bill, we'll take their word on that for now... and she also has tape worms, which we only found out about once she got home. _YUCK_. I'm sort of paranoid now and washing my hands a lot.

She'll be staying here, in the laundry room, which is a pretty big room with a huge window, until the worms are dealt with. My mother is working today so I'll be taking her to the vet. My mother will probably come and get her Tuesday (a holiday in Canada) but we've talked about the cat coming to visit every weekend... along with my mother of course. 

She is quite laid back! But also very playful. A face masher, too. Purrs as soon as she sees someone. She has a soft meow.

Here's a picture of her:



You can't see it in the picture, but her back legs have longer spindles of hair sticking outward; I'm not sure if it'll stay that way or if that's her adult coat coming in with much longer hair!!

Name suggestions? Right now my mother seems to like Chloe, Luna or Lily.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful little lady!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She sure is! She is sooo affectionate too! The organization has no idea on her history though, but did say many of the cats come from "up north" where a lot of people do not spay and neuter.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh she's lovely. She looks like a Lily to me


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh she is stunning. Those baby blue eyes complement well the fur colour.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmel, She's Gorgeous!!
I like Chloe and Lily...
And for some reason, Babette, popped into mind!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Lily hit me first too but then Precious.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I love her!!! She looks like she may be part Burmese/siamese maybe?
SO SWEET!!
Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

She is so pretty! I hope her vet visit goes well. Our kitten ended up with the name Lily after several tries that failed!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone... vet visit is over!! She was such a great cat in there, purring and exploring the room.

Got Melbemax for worms as well as her second set of shots (seriously... she only had one set TWO months ago).

Still not sure about the lump on her head.  Vet said to keep an eye on it; didn't appear to be infected and she's too young for cancer. Doesn't appear to be painful when pressed on... but I'm not that happy with the "wait and see" approach... if something isn't right with it in a few months is the organization we got her from still going to take care of it? Sort of frustrating.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmel,
Does the bump feel spongy or hard?
I wonder if cheat grass/fox tail, is involved...
The body has a unique way of trying to isolate foreign bodies...
Sure would be frustrating, with no clear diagnosis, from the vet!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a cute sweetheart! You mom will love her!

Mocha had a lump exactly like that on her back near her tail. The vet did the "wait and see"; it never grew, never bothered her, never did anything. When pressed for an answer, they eventually said they could remove it and check it out....but at a huge cost, and not necessary in their opinion. They said it was more like a wart...so would be cosmetic in nature. Ultimately that was the spot that she chewed off, necessitating her surgery...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The lump is soft, squishy. A cyst, maybe? Personally I would've thought they'd try to aspirate it. Ah well... we'll wait and see. I hate waiting...

Here's a couple of picture of her:

You can't see this golden stripe down her back in normal lighting but with the flash it seems to have appeared. It also shows up in fluorescent lighting.









Intense stare (from the good ear side):









Attack!!:









Fully body shot:









Tried to get a picture of her silly longer hairs... they don't look as silly as they do in real life in the picture:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh pretty baby!!! 
? Blue pointed kitty, ? Ragdoll or Balinese mixed in 
She is lovely!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, what a gorgeous girl! Sounds like a sweetie too. :kittyturn


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, she's a blue point. Her vaccination record had her down as a Burmese. Which I crossed out and wrote DLH. What do they know, they also wrote that she was a seal point. If she looks like anything, it's a Balinese. But without papers I'll just think of her as a beautiful domestic.  I tried to tell the vet assistant just to put her down as a domestic long hair and she was like "Oh! She's a Burmese." *sigh*


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Love her coloring and those blue eyes! 

PS: also love that your mom is secondary to the kitten's visit!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Today we found a stitch still in her from spaying... it's a larger tied off knot. Skin around it looks fine. Does anyone know how long those stitches are supposed to stay in? I don't know when she was spayed, but I'm worried that the others may have been removed after ~2 weeks and this one was left... or is it just taking longer to fall out?

This is such an unimpressive experience. She's lucky she's such a sweetie.

PS: I think she's named Lily.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I like that name for her, too! She is indeed a very sweet and beautiful kitten!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

She's so cute!!! xD and fluffy~ and likes face mashes? ^_^ so sweet x)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Today we found a stitch still in her from spaying... it's a larger tied off knot.


The same thing happened with Mystique. She was spayed on October 27th and when I took her to the vet in early December she still had one retained stitch like that. The vet said it would eventually dissolve and it did. Not sure how long it took, but it's not there now.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Heather... I'll try not to worry about it. Although it would be good to know when she was spayed, I think it was in April but I can't recall. We handed over the sheet with that info to the vet, and they kept it.

I gave her the first deworming pill. I am not looking forward to the next few hours...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I found a laser that worked (Jasper surprisingly has no interest in them) and the kitten goes crazy for it. For the first minute or so she ignored it but after that she wanted to find that little red light, I even heard her chatter once. At one point I had her jumping at the door that leads out of the room she's in, and from the other side of the door I heard Coco whining uncertainly. Coco has already seen her from the screened door from the outside of the house... they both seem fine, looking at each other curiously.

Later on I opened the door to find Jasper on the other side of the door. He was super curious -- he ALWAYS wants more friends. The kitten walked over and I had to only leave the door open a crack but Jasper stuck his nose in anyway and started pawing at the door. And she meowed. Ahhh. They're both so cute and well tempered. I want to keep her. Well, at least if it doesn't work out with my mom (and no idea how that could be!!) then she has a home here. :love2


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She's so pretty!!!!! I'm in love!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Uh oh, sounds like your mom's going to have to keep a close eye on her kitty!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Carmel said:


> Yes, she's a blue point. Her vaccination record had her down as a Burmese. Which I crossed out and wrote DLH. What do they know, they also wrote that she was a seal point. If she looks like anything, it's a Balinese. But without papers I'll just think of her as a beautiful domestic.  I tried to tell the vet assistant just to put her down as a domestic long hair and she was like "Oh! She's a Burmese." *sigh*


Really? Her fur is so NOT Burmese. They have very short hair. I agree with Balanese though. She's gorgeous, whatever she's mixed with. 

I hope her bump turns out yo be nothing worrisome.


----------

